# Massey Ferguson 261 just stops running



## Billymac (Jan 27, 2018)

I have a 1990 MF261 some days i runs great other days it runs for about 2-3 hrs. then sputters and shuts down. It has at least 1/2 tank of fuel. I hit the primer and it goes from firm to easy. I crack the injectors at the fuel line and check for air (most times there is no air). Sometimes it will restart and run fine again, but sometimes it will not start, then the next day it starts like nothing was wrong. any clues? 
thanks Billy


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Check the gasket on the sediment bowl, and the fitting at the bottom of the fuel tank to be sure it is not plugging with rust before it gets to the sediment bowl.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Sounds fuel 'filterish'.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

or "floaters" in the tank.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Billymac said:


> I have a 1990 MF261 some days i runs great other days it runs for about 2-3 hrs. then sputters and shuts down. It has at least 1/2 tank of fuel. I hit the primer and it goes from firm to easy. I crack the injectors at the fuel line and check for air (most times there is no air). Sometimes it will restart and run fine again, but sometimes it will not start, then the next day it starts like nothing was wrong. any clues?
> thanks Billy


What do you mean by "hit the primer"?


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a similar problem on one of my tractors, probably not your problem but. I found out the wire on the injector solenoid was loose and would momentary loose connection, surly tests ones patience and sanity trying to find what's wrong. Hopefully yours is a simple fix, possibly a filter issue. PJ


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Billymac said:


> I have a 1990 MF261 some days i runs great other days it runs for about 2-3 hrs. then sputters and shuts down. It has at least 1/2 tank of fuel. I hit the primer and it goes from firm to easy. I crack the injectors at the fuel line and check for air (most times there is no air). Sometimes it will restart and run fine again, but sometimes it will not start, then the next day it starts like nothing was wrong. any clues?
> thanks Billy


Billymac, did you find out what was causing the problem??


----------



## Billymac (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry it took so long to get back, been very busy.
Yes, the problem was trash on shut off vlv screen in the tank.
Cleaned running great again.
Thank you
Billy


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats it fixed.. AND thank you for posting your findings..
Happy tractoring..


----------

